# My Project is Complete! Kozy Heat Z42CD install.



## the_dude (Aug 11, 2008)

I found this website about 6 months ago when I was looking to replace a cheap Majestic fireplace with a high efficiency unit.  After a lot of research and some help from this site, I made a decision.  Well, now that the job is done, I thought I would share some pictures of the final product.

I ended up going with a Kozy Heat Z42CD mainly because it was the only fireplace I could find that did not require my mantle to me moved.  It was also the closest to the old Majestic in size so required the least amount of stonework to be removed.  Even though my house is only a year old (it was a spec home - thus the cheap fireplace), I was unable to locate the split face stone they used in the original construction.  I had to have them save the stone they removed, clean it, and reuse it.  

I only have two small issues that you may notice in the pictures:  1. The new mortar dried quite a bit lighter than the existing.  I of course got a great idea from this site on how to make it darker, but I haven't gotten to it yet.  2.  A couple of the stones got chipped when they removed them, so I need to touch them up a bit.

Other than that, I am very happy with the fireplace.  Now, it just needs to get cold so I can try it out!


----------



## the_dude (Aug 11, 2008)

Another...


----------



## the_dude (Aug 11, 2008)

One more...


----------



## the_dude (Aug 11, 2008)

Part of my fuel.  My wife and I cut and split all of this this spring.  We added another 1.5 - 2 cords after this picture.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 11, 2008)

Very nice installation. And wood stacks too. Be patient because it will get cold soon enough.


----------



## savageactor7 (Aug 11, 2008)

Very nice Dude.


----------



## Wet1 (Aug 11, 2008)

Looks great.   I don't know if your wood will be completely seasoned, but it looks like you'll have plenty to get you through a winter or three!


----------



## GunSeth (Aug 11, 2008)

Wow, very nicely done!


----------



## the_dude (Aug 11, 2008)

I do have almost 1 cord that was cut and split last summer - I will use that first.  Also, the trees were all dropped last summer and cut into 10 - 12 foot sections.  Then this spring, we cut and split those.  I don't have any open areas for my wood to get a lot of sun and wind, but I will burn what I got, cause that's all I can do!


----------



## Hanko (Aug 11, 2008)

You rock dude, my folks have the same thing in Northern Michigan, works very well, but sometimes hard to control. They burn all white birch and its very dry so that might have something to do with it. looks good


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 11, 2008)

the_dude said:
			
		

> I do have almost 1 cord that was cut and split last summer - I will use that first.  Also, the trees were all dropped last summer and cut into 10 - 12 foot sections.  Then this spring, we cut and split those.  I don't have any open areas for my wood to get a lot of sun and wind, but I will burn what I got, cause that's all I can do!



That stove and that wood are gonna burn just fine. Enjoy the fruits of your labor.

And since without the blower running you aren't gonna put out overwhelming heat, pick a cool night, put batteries in the camera and light that sucker up!


----------



## Todd (Aug 11, 2008)

Looking great Dude. Fire her up and get the curing stink out now while you can still open your windows.


----------



## burntime (Aug 11, 2008)

Nice, very nice  The sickness begins


----------



## fossil (Aug 11, 2008)

Turned out beautifully, dude.  Rick


----------



## begreen (Aug 11, 2008)

That's a spectacular setting for the stove dude, you've done well. This is the first time I've really looked at this heater. It's quite attractive. Be sure to drop back with a posting about how it performs for you. 

Righteous wood stacks too! What species of wood will you be burning?


----------



## the_dude (Aug 11, 2008)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> That's a spectacular setting for the stove dude, you've done well. This is the first time I've really looked at this heater. It's quite attractive. Be sure to drop back with a posting about how it performs for you.
> 
> Righteous wood stacks too! What species of wood will you be burning?



I would say 70% of the wood is elm, white oak, red maple, sugar maple, and ash - all pretty decent stuff.  The remaining 30% is Basswood, which is pretty low on the BTU meter.  We needed to drop around 40 - 50 trees just to put in a yard, and we still have a very modest yard.  I have a total of 10 acres, 9.5 are heavily wooded.  Plenty of windblowns to keep me burning for years and years!  That is what made the decision to put in a high efficiency a no brainer.  Besides the 8 or so cord I have split and stacked, I still have about 3 - 4 cord in 10 - 12 foot sections that I will cut and split next spring.

The sickness has indeed begun - and I like it!


----------



## billb3 (Aug 11, 2008)

Another stone hearth.
Neato.
Even if it's veneer stone it's nice.


----------



## brewerpete (Aug 11, 2008)

lol   i read the whole thread and could figure out why all of a sudden everyone sounded like they were from San Diego.... then I realized the posters name was in fact dude   LOL

Dude.. nice set up and stack... warm wishes


----------



## the_dude (Aug 11, 2008)

I just checked the weather, and it is supposed to get down to 57 tonight, which is pretty cool for early August.  I think it is time for my first curing fire!  It'll be short and sweet, but I will snap some pics of her in action.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 11, 2008)

We have ignition in 3...2...1...


----------



## the_dude (Aug 12, 2008)

The inaugeral fire!


----------



## fossil (Aug 12, 2008)

Makes me feel warm all over just looking at it.  Oh wait, I _am_ warm all over...looks just great anyway, dude!  Rick


----------



## the_dude (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks!  One more.


----------



## Dix (Aug 12, 2008)

Very, very nice 

Nice 1st fire 

How do you feel?


----------



## sinnian (Aug 12, 2008)

Congratz dude!  (in the first picture, it almost looked like a gas fireplace the flame was so perfect)


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 12, 2008)

Damnit. Seeing that and it headed for the low fifties tonight. Something may get burned around here.  >:-(

Can ya believe it Rick? Supposed to be 51 by sun-up in NOVA in early August!


----------



## fossil (Aug 12, 2008)

Oh, I s'pose I can believe just about anything anymore...especially about the weather.  Bizarre, it seems.  I remember August in NOVA as being when I listened to the cursed A/C running pretty much all night and all day.  Don't even have A/C out here.  Warm, dry days, cool, dry nights.  Love it!.

Hey dude...was it you talking about needing to color-match the mortar?  If so, did you try the grout/paint thing I suggested?  If it wasn't you, and you've no idea what I'm talking about, then...nevermind.      Rick


----------



## begreen (Aug 12, 2008)

We've been seeing mid-50 nights all summer long this year. Not good for ripening tomatoes! The house holds at about 70 with most of the windows closed. So no burning here for a measly 50 degrees.


----------



## DiscoInferno (Aug 12, 2008)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Damnit. Seeing that and it headed for the low fifties tonight. Something may get burned around here.  >:-(
> 
> Can ya believe it Rick? Supposed to be 51 by sun-up in NOVA in early August!



Sounds more like da UP.  Don't worry, I'll be back in DC next week, and that guarantees 90's.   :-S


----------



## the_dude (Aug 12, 2008)

Rick,

It was me that needs to match mortar.  I haven't tried yet, but I will let you know when I do.  

Thanks everyone for the positive comments.  I tried out the blowers after the fire was hot, and I was pleased with the amount of heat it throws out.  I had the house up to 73 degrees with all of the windows open!


----------



## the_dude (Aug 13, 2008)

I have a question gang - I have been reading a lot on this site about overheating or overfiring your stove.  I want to make sure I don't do that with my new Kozy Heat, but I am not sure how to avoid this.  The manual that came with it is quite generic, so no help there (I did read the whole thing before I fired it up).  Any help or suggestions is appreciated.


----------



## amitch (Aug 13, 2008)

I also have a Kozy Heat Z42.  It's a great fireplace.  I had the same problem regarding overfiring.  The manual just says don't do it.  It doesn't give you any specifics.  I called Kozy Heat and the gal there said just don't burn kiln dried wood wrapping paper etc.  That really didn't help all that much.  My chimney sweep said to buy a magnetic temp guage and place it on the front door.  He said I could run it into the red.  I usually keep it around 500-600.  That seems to work well.  I hope this helps.


----------



## the_dude (Aug 14, 2008)

I forgot to include the before picture...here it is.


----------



## ScottF (Aug 14, 2008)

Wow, I just saw your install and thread.  Nice job.  That is one nice looking backdrop!  And the window to the sides are awesome.  Great job!!  I appreciate seeing nice work and good design.


----------



## Arc_Dad (May 17, 2009)

This is perfect!  I just put $ down on a Z42 and will be installing it myself.  Your's looks awesome!  Thanks for the pics and if you have any more information for me please post.  Also feel free to email me. *[email address deleted by moderator...best to use the PM function rather than post your email address on a public forum]*


----------



## R&D Guy (May 17, 2009)

Nice looking unit, and you look all set in the back yard too.  I bet you can't wait until next winter.


----------

